# Human touch



## Prairie Mom (Feb 15, 2015)

_There are lots of things I enjoy about this forum, but alright, I'll admit it..._

_One of my very favorite things is to see photos of members showing affection for their tortoise and observing the relaxed tortoises appear to appreciate this hands-on attention._
A few photos that come to mind are @ALDABRAMAN 's photos of his wife and large aldabras obviously enjoying their neck rubs, and @Elohi 's young tortoises snuggling up on her shoulders. I've been known to pull my whole family to the computer to check out photos that we all "melt" over.

Being inspired by other forum members, I tried to capture a few of these moments. (Occasionally, she thought the camera was weird, but you get the idea ) 
Does your tortoise appear to like being petted? 
Have any photos? 
_______________________________________________________________________________




Our newer young sulcata "Mavis" started out so nervous and shy. Recently, the contrast has been amazing. She now toddles to my hands for her morning soak and has begun to lay down and SPRAWL when I'm rubbing her. -It's so cute to see her (guessing female) when she's really comfortable, sprawling her legs and relaxing her head as I pet her. She looks just as relaxed as she does in her beloved warm soaks. I can only guess I must be doing something right!




We call this "the head pinch." Please know that everything we do is soft and slow and she can easily withdraw any time. When we first got her, we were lucky to rub her forehead. Then she began to relax and I noticed she seemed to like to rest her chin on my thumb as I rubbed her head.



I love that little face so much! She was a little nervous of the camera during our photo shoot, but eventually she didn't care and relaxed herself as she typically does. She's become so used to my hands that she allows me to remove substrate or dirt that occasionally gets in the corners of her eyes if she's been digging a lot.



Chin scratches are good. I once read on a website that they'll only let you rub their neck and chin once they have begun to trust you. -YAY!



Sometimes she seems to direct me to where she wants the rub or light scratch and will be still and lightly push against the area where I'm working on her.



Here she decided to lay the FULL weight of her head on the soft spot between my thumb and forefinger. I'll be her pillow ANY TIME!



Deep neck rubs --I like those too, Mavis  It makes me feel good, like we must be a decent caregiver if she feels so safe here that she is willing to expose her full neck.


Well, there ya go! I once tried to film her during a love fest, but then she POOPED on me. I didn't notice one grassy feces nob fall to the floor and proceeded to step on it and track it all the way to her enclosure---nothing but grace and elegance from me, baby!!! PURE GRACE!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Feb 15, 2015)




----------



## Heather H (Feb 15, 2015)

love it


----------



## Prairie Mom (Feb 15, 2015)

ALDABRAMAN said:


> View attachment 118687


Another great one.  Where's my family? "COME HERE KIDS!!!!!"


----------



## Carol S (Feb 15, 2015)

Mavis is so adorable!!


----------



## Elohi (Feb 15, 2015)

Mavis is gorgeous and what a lovely post! Excellent pictures of her enjoying some neck rubs. 

I took this this evening when I pre-rinsed Lady October before her soak. 
Like you, these moments melt me. 
She was so relaxed in the warm water.


----------



## newCH (Feb 16, 2015)

Love the post. Great pics & a beautiful tort !!!


----------



## Maro2Bear (Feb 16, 2015)

Nice head rubs! I recently noticed that our young sully is starting to relax more and more for some head rubs. Guess i'll have to keep it up - they have us keepers well trained. 

Heres a belly rub and massage right after a warm soaking


----------



## AZtortMom (Feb 16, 2015)

So sweet!
My torts go through phases. Of course I haven't been able to catch any of them on camera..yet


----------



## Prairie Mom (Feb 16, 2015)

Elohi said:


> Mavis is gorgeous and what a lovely post! Excellent pictures of her enjoying some neck rubs.
> 
> I took this this evening when I pre-rinsed Lady October before her soak.
> Like you, these moments melt me.
> ...


Oh my goodness! Eyes closed and everything! What a sweet baby!


----------



## Prairie Mom (Feb 16, 2015)

Maro2Bear said:


> Nice head rubs! I recently noticed that our young sully is starting to relax more and more for some head rubs. Guess i'll have to keep it up - they have us keepers well trained.
> 
> Heres a belly rub and massage right after a warm soaking
> 
> View attachment 118706


Oh so sweet! Your sully is just perfect-SERIOUSLY: PERFECT! How adorable! That's cute that yours responds well to belly rubs. I think my Mavis would ram me Keep up the good work! You're right, they really do have us trained well.


----------



## shirleygirl (Feb 16, 2015)

I finally created a login JUST so I could click the "like" button on this posting


----------



## dmmj (Feb 16, 2015)

I know I certainly enjoy being touched. mmmmmm that's nice, lower, lower.


----------



## Prairie Mom (Feb 16, 2015)

dmmj said:


> I know I certainly enjoy being touched. mmmmmm that's nice, lower, lower.


AAAAAAA! TURN IT OFF! TURN IT OFF!!!!


----------



## dmmj (Feb 16, 2015)

Prairie Mom said:


> AAAAAAA! TURN IT OFF! TURN IT OFF!!!!


Yah try and get that image out of your head, go ahead try.


----------



## Elohi (Feb 16, 2015)

dmmj said:


> I know I certainly enjoy being touched. mmmmmm that's nice, lower, lower.


Apparently he likes his feet tickled. LOL


----------



## Elohi (Feb 16, 2015)

I redid lady Octobers enclosure today and now I'm exhausted. After dinner I may have to get her out and take adorable pictures LOL


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 16, 2015)

shirleygirl said:


> I finally created a login JUST so I could click the "like" button on this posting



Regardless of the reasoning, we're glad you're here! Welcome!!


----------



## Prairie Mom (Feb 16, 2015)

Elohi said:


> I redid lady Octobers enclosure today and now I'm exhausted. After dinner I may have to get her out and take adorable pictures LOL


Woo hoo! looking forward to it


----------



## lismar79 (Feb 16, 2015)

I just love when my sully comes to me for a shell rub. Wiggles her butt side to side in a dance. Too cute! Mavis is looking good btw


----------



## Elohi (Feb 16, 2015)

Prairie Mom said:


> Woo hoo! looking forward to it


How about a video?


----------



## Elohi (Feb 16, 2015)

Still snoozing.


----------



## Prairie Mom (Feb 16, 2015)

Elohi said:


> How about a video?


that KILLED ME!!!  Oh my goodness, she licked her chops just like my dog does when he's settling in and then I can't believe you snuggled her to sleep! That is adorable-just ADORABLE.


----------



## Prairie Mom (Feb 16, 2015)

THIS THREAD FILLS ME WITH "HAPPY"!!


----------



## Prairie Mom (Feb 16, 2015)

Ya know, it's interesting...so far my tortoise doesn't really like being petted on her shell very much (but the head and neck galore now). She'll actually start ramming if I try to give her shell too much attention.

This thread made me think about that a bit and it occurred to me that with the help from forum members, we figured out that she has lots of dog chew marks all over her shell (-from her previous life! We found her as a stray.)--I'm certain this is why she is so protective/defensive of her shell. I think it's really cool to understand her a little more. *They really are little individuals with their own histories and personalities aren't they?
*
Some of her dog chews, for those of you that have morbid curiosity like I do...


Her carapace and body (weight, skin, etc) already have improved so much since this photo was taken. My sweetie has grown a lot. I'm really pleased


----------



## bouaboua (Feb 16, 2015)

My wife do love to massage our torts. Some of them really enjoyed but some of them are not. I will try to take some shots next time! !


----------



## pepsiandjac (Feb 16, 2015)

Mavis is absolutely adorable.horrible to think of what she has been through but shes so lucky to have found you


----------



## Prairie Mom (Feb 17, 2015)

pepsiandjac said:


> Mavis is absolutely adorable.horrible to think of what she has been through but shes so lucky to have found you


Thanks -Your kind words mean a lot to me


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl (Feb 17, 2015)

My Hermann's, Carl, seems to like shell scratches. However, right now he's in an extremely territorial mood and much prefers to just chase my hand around. I once thought we were having a "moment" when he ran over and started sniffing my hand. He sniffed it and rubbed his head on my fingers for probably a good five minutes before biting me. Then he chased me away. He's a naughty guy!


----------



## Prairie Mom (Feb 18, 2015)

CourtneyAndCarl said:


> My Hermann's, Carl, seems to like shell scratches. However, right now he's in an extremely territorial mood and much prefers to just chase my hand around. I once thought we were having a "moment" when he ran over and started sniffing my hand. He sniffed it and rubbed his head on my fingers for probably a good five minutes before biting me. Then he chased me away. He's a naughty guy!


Ha! That's hilarious


----------



## pepsiandjac (Feb 18, 2015)

Prairie Mom said:


> Thanks -Your kind words mean a lot to me


yvw.it's obviously a 2 way trust,I would never trust mine like that,he'd have my finger off,and i don't think he'd trust me enough to rub his neck


----------



## Prairie Mom (Feb 20, 2015)

@maggie3fan 's thread almost escaped me and I hope everyone gets a chance to see adorable Bob in her latest posting. Bob is amazing. I aspire to have the same type of relationship Maggie and Bob have. I think she did such a great job socializing him and giving him oodles of attention and love. The photo of her cradling his large head in her hand may be my very favorite ever! The rest of the photos of Bob nearly attacking her in order to sit on her lap are something else!

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/the-attack-of-affection.112458/


----------



## Elohi (Feb 20, 2015)

I can't wait until Heather @Team Gomberg posts a picture of her giving Levi a great big shell kiss LOL.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Feb 21, 2015)

Prairie Mom said:


> @maggie3fan 's thread almost escaped me and I hope everyone gets a chance to see adorable Bob in her latest posting. Bob is amazing. I aspire to have the same type of relationship Maggie and Bob have. I think she did such a great job socializing him and giving him oodles of attention and love. The photo of her cradling his large head in her hand may be my very favorite ever! The rest of the photos of Bob nearly attacking her in order to sit on her lap are something else!
> 
> http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/the-attack-of-affection.112458/


Thank you, he is very affectionate. I think he actually has feelings for me, aside from me being the Food Goddess....


----------



## Team Gomberg (Feb 21, 2015)

Elohi said:


> I can't wait until Heather @Team Gomberg posts a picture of her giving Levi a great big shell kiss LOL.


Hahaha....that'll be the day!


----------



## wellington (Feb 21, 2015)

Team Gomberg said:


> Hahaha....that'll be the day!



Come on Heather. Give that handsome Levi a shell or head kiss. I bet he will stick his head out further like Tatum does to get more. 

This is a sweet thread. Enjoying the pics and stories.


----------



## Prairie Mom (Feb 22, 2015)

maggie3fan said:


> Thank you, he is very affectionate. I think he actually has feelings for me, aside from me being the Food Goddess....


Oh, Maggie  I think he does too! His affection for you practically GLOWS in the photos you take.


----------



## Prairie Mom (Feb 22, 2015)

wellington said:


> Enjoying the pics and stories.



ME TOO!!!  I know that so often, I'm on this forum "fussing" over what is the proper care etc, but sometimes it's just good to sit back with other members and JUST ENJOY these FUN creatures


----------



## Mavrik (Feb 22, 2015)

I believe that my littlest redfoot shelling Che is a bit ticklish. When I rub his head and neck area, usually after a soak and I am rubbing some extra water on his head because his head is perpetually dry, he sticks his neck out as far as he can to let me rub it with my fingers, but he waves his legs around like he's kicking. I swear I heard him giggle like a little kid.


----------



## Prairie Mom (Feb 22, 2015)

Mavrik said:


> I believe that my littlest redfoot shelling Che is a bit ticklish. When I rub his head and neck area, usually after a soak and I am rubbing some extra water on his head because his head is perpetually dry, he sticks his neck out as far as he can to let me rub it with my fingers, but he waves his legs around like he's kicking. I swear I heard him giggle like a little kid.


That's so cute. It makes me think of when a cat or dog kicks their legs as you scratch them. I think Che is trying to "help" you itch him Try to get a photo or film sometime. I'd love to see!


----------



## Elohi (Feb 22, 2015)

@Prairie Mom
I thought you might like this. 





Also I posted two other in the Beans:2015 thread too.


----------



## AZtortMom (Feb 23, 2015)

Awww! So sweet!


----------



## Prairie Mom (Feb 23, 2015)

Elohi said:


> @Prairie Mom
> I thought you might like this.
> 
> 
> ...


So sweet. You could see him leaning into it and really enjoying it Please don't hesitate to post a link to your thread here also so other people can find it easily and see your other cute stuff!


----------



## rkelleh (Mar 9, 2015)

Am enjoying this thread tremendously at how cute these photos and videos are. My two babies are warming up to me and will stretch their little necks out for a rub on the top of their necks however I have not tried the chin rub yet. My husband tried and they went right in to their shells, so they are definitely mommy's babies. Maybe in time I will earn their trust on a chin rub. Thanks for all the sharing...warms my heart.


----------



## Elohi (Mar 9, 2015)

Beans hanging out with my two girls.


----------



## FujiBaird (Mar 10, 2015)

I was inspired by this thread and finally got Roma (my young hermann's) to fall asleep in my hands for the first time. It was just about the cutest thing ever!  She enjoys a good head scratch but it's hard to tell how she feels about having her shell touched, and she's not quite at the point where she'll let me give her a neck rub. One day, I hope!


----------



## Prairie Mom (Mar 10, 2015)

rkelleh said:


> Am enjoying this thread tremendously at how cute these photos and videos are. My two babies are warming up to me and will stretch their little necks out for a rub on the top of their necks however I have not tried the chin rub yet. My husband tried and they went right in to their shells, so they are definitely mommy's babies. Maybe in time I will earn their trust on a chin rub. Thanks for all the sharing...warms my heart.


awwww...sounds like your little ones are trusting you.You never know, maybe yours won't even be crazy about chin rubs. -They do seem to have preferences. I imagine that they would feel that their necks are the most vulnerable spot, so you must definitely be doing something right.


----------



## Prairie Mom (Mar 10, 2015)

Elohi said:


> Beans hanging out with my two girls.
> View attachment 121416
> 
> View attachment 121417
> ...


First- Beautiful GIRLS! Second- Beautiful BEANS I love how he is just sitting there calmly and taking it all in. Also, the towel made me grin. Towels...the sign of an experienced tortoise keeper


----------



## Prairie Mom (Mar 10, 2015)

FujiBaird said:


> I was inspired by this thread and finally got Roma (my young hermann's) to fall asleep in my hands for the first time. It was just about the cutest thing ever!  She enjoys a good head scratch but it's hard to tell how she feels about having her shell touched, and she's not quite at the point where she'll let me give her a neck rub. One day, I hope!


YAY!!! This makes me so happy to hear!!!  Please share photos some time


----------



## Prairie Mom (Mar 14, 2015)

Sweet video posted by the Smithsonian


----------



## FujiBaird (May 13, 2015)

So I finally got sleeping Roma on camera! Tricky to do without waking her. Also, she will now let me give her long neck rubs, and seems to stretch and twist her head as if to say "no, over _here_!"


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (May 13, 2015)

What an absolutely delightful thread!
Thanks so much to you all for posting your pictures and comments.
Tidgy also adores a neck rub, doesn't mind the stroking of her carapace, but hates her legs being touched.


----------



## Gillian M (May 13, 2015)

Prairie Mom said:


> _There are lots of things I enjoy about this forum, but alright, I'll admit it..._
> 
> _One of my very favorite things is to see photos of members showing affection for their tortoise and observing the relaxed tortoises appear to appreciate this hands-on attention._
> A few photos that come to mind are @ALDABRAMAN 's photos of his wife and large aldabras obviously enjoying their neck rubs, and @Elohi 's young tortoises snuggling up on her shoulders. I've been known to pull my whole family to the computer to check out photos that we all "melt" over.
> ...


 So cute!  GOD bless. My tortoise does *NOT* like to be cuddled. You're lucky that yours does. Take good care of it and good luck.


----------



## Gillian M (May 13, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> What an absolutely delightful thread!
> Thanks so much to you all for posting your pictures and comments.
> Tidgy also adores a neck rub, doesn't mind the stroking of her carapace, but hates her legs being touched.


 Oli does not like any of the above!


----------



## spud's_mum (May 15, 2015)

spud seems to quite like being hand fed


----------



## Loohan (May 15, 2015)

My little 3tbt went through a phase where he was real flinchy and didn't like to be handled. He would jerk in briefly from anything.
Then i fasted him for 2 weeks, trying to get him to eat greens. He never did but during that time he reverted to his old calm, friendly self.
I suspect that he was in some quasi-neurotic state from overeating. I had been feeding him all the superworms he would eat.

Now i feed him a bit less, and keep greens in his dish. He has only chomped on them a couple times, though. But also since his fast he chewed on his calcium ball a couple times, and later really gouged a piece of cuttlebone. He'd never had interest in calcium before.

He's strong and seems happy, but he's also not growing, and he's only 2" long...

Anyway i post this here because i'm curious if other people have noted a correlation between a stuffed gut and not wanting to be handled.


----------



## Gillian M (May 15, 2015)

spudthetortoise said:


> View attachment 130035
> spud seems to quite like being hand fed


 That's a wonderful pic. GID bless.

By the way, my Greek tort also likes to be hand-fed, but on the floor, and not whilst being carried.


----------



## spud's_mum (May 15, 2015)

Haha thanks, he seems to prefer being hand fed, I don't normally hand feed him on my hand but it made a cute pic hehe


----------



## Gillian M (May 15, 2015)

spudthetortoise said:


> Haha thanks, he seems to prefer being hand fed, I don't normally hand feed him on my hand but it made a cute pic hehe


 Believe me, some people (I don't mean in the forum) do hand-feed torts whilst the tort is being carried.


----------



## spud's_mum (May 16, 2015)

Aww that must make the tort feel intimidated, I just hand fed him to get a photo but as you can see, he wasn't stressed out by it


----------



## Tortoisefanatic88 (May 17, 2015)

Great looking sulcata. I hope with some interaction mine will become as outgoing as yours.


----------



## Gillian M (May 17, 2015)

A very warm welcome to the  forum!


----------



## Prairie Mom (May 20, 2015)

Loohan said:


> My little 3tbt went through a phase where he was real flinchy and didn't like to be handled. He would jerk in briefly from anything.
> Then i fasted him for 2 weeks, trying to get him to eat greens. He never did but during that time he reverted to his old calm, friendly self.
> I suspect that he was in some quasi-neurotic state from overeating. I had been feeding him all the superworms he would eat.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry I've only seen the opposite, but I'm a relatively new tort owner. My tortoise is far more content and relaxed with a happy full tummy


----------



## Prairie Mom (May 20, 2015)

Tortoisefanatic88 said:


> Great looking sulcata. I hope with some interaction mine will become as outgoing as yours.


Thanks. I'm sure yours will get there in time and be sure to show it off


----------



## Herkey’s Grandma (Aug 23, 2019)

Those are so adorable!


----------



## Weda737 (Aug 28, 2019)

My sulcata Rocky seems to be getting a little sweeter lately. He's always been a bit sassy. I posted about him rubbing on me and I didnt know what was going on. He likes to eat his treats from the lap of my s.o.


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 28, 2019)

Prairie Mom said:


> I'm sorry I've only seen the opposite, but I'm a relatively new tort owner. My tortoise is far more content and relaxed with a happy full tummy


I miss you, @Prairie Mom !!


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Aug 28, 2019)

Yvonne G said:


> I miss you, @Prairie Mom !!


Yeah.
I do too!


----------

